# Does price speak louder than rumors?



## YuengLinger (Jan 2, 2017)

Lowest price ever for the ef 50mm 1.2L.

Is this a clearance sale? If so, does it mean something is coming to replace it?!?

Is anybody still buying this lens new? 

If a new one is coming, why wouldn't there be some more buzz?

Any way to find out if manufacturing has ceased on the current?

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2017/01/hot-ef-50mm-f1-2l-usm-for-1149-brand-new-at-amazon/


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 2, 2017)

It's no surprise that as a lens ages it's price drops. I don't think that necessarily has anything to do with a replacement. More likely has to do with an increasingly competitive market, and a lens performance that is no longer the cream of the crop. Fine lens of course, but I've seen more folks than not deciding it wasn't worth the price tag.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2017)

Everytime a price drops, someone thinks a replacement is coming. Prices are based to a degree on supply and demand. If a product has too much inventory, the price will drop to clear it out. if sales are just slow in general, a drop in price might improve sales, and , of course, if inventory is being cleared in anticipation of a replacement model, then the price may drop, but usually, that's not the case, because any replacement model will be priced much higher than the old model.

It is indeed time for a replacement, only Canon knows if they can improve a new model enough for it to sell at twice the price. Lets hope they don't go the way of the 24-105mm II and just tweak a few things.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 2, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It is indeed time for a replacement, only Canon knows if they can improve a new model enough for it to sell at twice the price. _Lets hope they don't go the way of the 24-105mm II and just tweak a few things._


+1 _that_. I think it was one of canon's more disappointing releases.
Looking at the 35mm 1.4 II, I have high hopes for a new 50L be it 1.2, 1.4 IS, or 1.0 (fingers crossed on that one  )


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 2, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It is indeed time for a replacement, only Canon knows if they can improve a new model enough for it to sell at twice the price. _Lets hope they don't go the way of the 24-105mm II and just tweak a few things._
> ...



+2! Hope springs eternal. 

Any thoughts on the time gap between Canon stopping production of a lens and announcing? Or would such an announcement always coincide with news of a replacement?


----------



## scottburgess (Jan 2, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> It's no surprise that as a lens ages it's price drops. I don't think that necessarily has anything to do with a replacement. More likely has to do with an increasingly competitive market, and a lens performance that is no longer the cream of the crop. Fine lens of course, but I've seen more folks than not deciding it wasn't worth the price tag.



And yen/dollar trade, too. With a rising dollar and falling yen, I've noticed that most camera lenses prices are steady or falling. It is a good time to have unencumbered dollars.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 3, 2017)

scottburgess said:


> And yen/dollar trade, too. With a rising dollar and falling yen, I've noticed that most camera lenses prices are steady or falling. It is a good time to have unencumbered dollars.



Was looking at prices for the 500mm f/4 IS L II and saw that its _a lot_ cheaper in Tokyo than New York right now @~6.950$. For a long time US had the best Canon lens prices, but that position is eroding more and more (when I lived in Japan I bought my Canon lenses in the US!). Will pick the the 500mm f/4 IS L II up in Japan if I decide to get one later this year (pending where I'm moving to next).


----------



## RGF (Jan 9, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> scottburgess said:
> 
> 
> > And yen/dollar trade, too. With a rising dollar and falling yen, I've noticed that most camera lenses prices are steady or falling. It is a good time to have unencumbered dollars.
> ...



That large a price disparity !! A trip to Japan may be in the cards but then I need to bring it home and deal w/ customs and Canon. Both can be unpleasant to deal with.

Better stay home I guess


----------

